# condo association bidding help



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Dark blue is road and parking lot. Light blue are driveways.

45 condos. Some drives are double wide. Almost 1 mile of road. Almost 1 mile of sidewalks

Give me a time with an 8' V plow and a rear box blade. I have the sidewalk time covered.

Give me a price if you want to.

No salt


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you have walks on both sides of the roadways or just one side? Is the roadway just two cars wide? Can you wing to the one side while you drive through? You'll obviously have to clean up the splillover onto the driveways/walkways too. This may be a PITA with a truck, but it can be done. A skid steer with a plow would knock this off easier IMO.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

More like 4-6 miles of road ,you'll need to make at least 3 passes each way. Back blade will help a lot .You could pull all the snow into the road plow the road and vplow all the approachs


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The road was measured as if I was plowing it. In, down and around the cul-de-sacs, around and out. The pain is that the sidewalks are right next to the road with sloped curbs instead of straight vertical ones. But the sidewalk heavy stuff could be plowed with the truck and then with the mini truck or kubota.

I like the pull everything into the street and then plow the street idea. 

Anyone have a time frame or a price. I hate asking for a price, because I had YELLED at people on here for asking for a price.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I looked at one of these,and my buddy talked me out of it. You will be dealing with a HOA too. 

I am assuming that this place has short drives that go into garages. You need to pull into the street first. If the snow is frozen on top and you push the street first, frozen snow can slide and destroy a garage door.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd rather deal with one HOA than 45 indivdual home owners.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

QuadPlower;587439 said:


> I'd rather deal with one HOA than 45 indivdual home owners.


Your still dealing with 45 homeowners. Just all the *****ing will be coming from one person!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I realize this is the "off season" and not as many people are visiting as do when the snow falls. But this is the second post I have made asking for a time on a bid I'm putting together, and the second time no one has given a time it would take them to do it. 

Are the only thing people can give times on are driveways and square parking lots?

There has to be someone out there doing this kind of development and has a time that it takes them to do it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

45 drives at 5 minutes each=3.5 hrs

road half hr?

cleanup approaches 1 hr?

so one truck about 4-5 hrs


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Grandview


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

thats what i was thinking also,,,, 
I just picked up a possible account, at a trailer park, 120 driveways, pre payed up from for the season.
Debating if i really want to have a truck stuck there the hole storm or not.


----------



## jdi constructio (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a very similar account, I plow it with my 4500 topkick 9 1/2' extreme v, I charge $300 1"-4" $375 4"-8" $450 8"-12" and $525 12"+. This is a per trip price, my guys shovel about 4' out from the garage and I push the rest to either side. I have done it with my bobcat but they didn't want to pay every storm for that, it is the way to go and it took about 4 hours on an average storm, it takes me a couple hours with the truck. Hope this helps


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

jdi constructio;590854 said:


> I have a very similar account, I plow it with my 4500 topkick 9 1/2' extreme v, I charge $300 1"-4" $375 4"-8" $450 8"-12" and $525 12"+. This is a per trip price, my guys shovel about 4' out from the garage and I push the rest to either side. I have done it with my bobcat but they didn't want to pay every storm for that, it is the way to go and it took about 4 hours on an average storm, it takes me a couple hours with the truck. Hope this helps


Wow those numbers seem extremely low to me for a project of that size


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

jdi, I appreciate the info. The time seems about right, but I can't believe you are only getting $75 for that truck, you , and shovelers. But you know what? You got it and the others don't.

I have not decided on a price yet, but I'm between $435 & $915 depending on how I figure it.

What would you guys charge per driveway? I'm thinking either $10 or $15 since they are soo close to each other. Am I nuts to be soo low?


----------



## jdi constructio (Sep 25, 2008)

I get $50 per man hr, I usually send 3 guys so I'm getting$150 per hr


----------



## jdi constructio (Sep 25, 2008)

Remember it's a per trip price for the plow usually 2 trips and a cleanup is extra I get another $150 for that also per trip, another $325 per trip to sand usually 2 trips and $50 per man hr to shovel usually 3-4 men about 3 hrs which is another $450-$600 so on an average storm I get about $1800- $2000


----------



## MOfescue (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say the time is close. I don't do sidewalks at the curb but, price wise I think more like $18 - $20 especially with sidewalks but that's me. So around $800 - $900 1-4


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

grandview;587878 said:


> 45 drives at 5 minutes each=3.5 hrs
> 
> road half hr?
> 
> ...


I don't know what the place actually looks like but compared to some driveways and cul de sacs I do these times may be a bit optimistic. Some of the large cul de sacs can take me and another pick up 30-45 minutes to clear not counting the road in.

When I am bidding new driveways etc I some times come right out and ask what the last guy charged and work my esitmate from there, it gives me a starting number to compare my number to. I am never afriad to tell them that I can't do it for that price and give them my higher price

I would charge $80.00/hour for a pick up and $50.00/hour for labor

Lou


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

*There ya' go...*



grandview;587878 said:


> 45 drives at 5 minutes each=3.5 hrs
> 
> road half hr?
> 
> ...


Knowing you can do it in this time, which seems feasible... bid it at 8-10 hours times average number of snowfalls divided by months in contract (5-6?) Don't forget the sidewalk labor. This way you get paid well for your prime-time work. Remember, you will be doing follow-up visits for city plow, clear mailboxes, picky homeowners, site monitoring visits, etc.. it is all covered in your bid. This general formula seems to keep our prices consistent -with this market anyhow.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I put a bid in on the 28th. I'm still waiting to hear back from them. I'll let everyone know what happened.


----------

